# Spreader Skirts??



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

ok guys, who has either made or bought some kind of skirt to protect the back bumper/underside of your truck from salt from your spreader?? Ive seen them out there before but dont know details. i promised myself i would do everything i could when i bought the new truck to keep it from getting hammered in rust  haha. Anybody run these on their trucks? I saw one last winter that hung down to about 6" off the ground and went the entire width of the bed of the truck. Ideas or pictures of how you guys did it or where you bought it? Thanks so much for your input


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

AllHands;2075520 said:


> ok guys, who has either made or bought some kind of skirt to protect the back bumper/underside of your truck from salt from your spreader?? Ive seen them out there before but dont know details. i promised myself i would do everything i could when i bought the new truck to keep it from getting hammered in rust  haha. Anybody run these on their trucks? I saw one last winter that hung down to about 6" off the ground and went the entire width of the bed of the truck. Ideas or pictures of how you guys did it or where you bought it? Thanks so much for your input


A piece of schedule 40 pipe to go into the slots of the tailgate, and then two shower mats screwed into the pipe.

It's always good to wash he truck too after every use


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

i use and old rubber bad mat, just hang down over bumper...works extremely well been doing it for years, even bolt a small piece on back side of spreader


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Use a rubber truck bed mat, hang it over the back of the bed and bumper and set salt spreader on top.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2075548 said:


> Use a rubber truck bed mat, hang it over the back of the bed and bumper and set salt spreader on top.


ummm...copy cat!! LOL great minds think alike? ahah


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks guys! thats what i thought i would hear, i just wanted to make sure! I am meticulous about washing after storm and again after roads dry, but as we all know- salt always wins lol  I appreciate the comments and ideas guys. Everybody be safe and happy holidays


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

lfaulstick;2075555 said:


> ummm...copy cat!! LOL great minds think alike? ahah


You must of just posted as I was typing. Thumbs Up


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

we use tractor /trailer mudflaps. napa sells them .


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I use horse stall mats. They measure 3' x 5' and are 3/4" thick. I mount them to a 2x3 bolted to the back of the sander. take off the sander and they hang with it in the rack. one other thing I do is put a sheet of rubber roofing material under the sander than down the back of the trucks. It makes clean up much easier all the salt under the sander, and in front is held on the rubber it also prevents salt from sitting in the rear bumper plate spot.


----------

